# Shad in the hoga



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Went out today to the hoga, fished by 49th street, nothing. Hit the stockers






in the canal. I've got that down to a science. We checked out rocky river, couldn't find any good areas ( left waders at home) then hit up the 82 dam. Saw tons of shad. My question... do the shad take over and the steelhead kinda wait in the wings? Or can you attempt steelies while shad are running? Do I just sit tight and let the shad run for a little while? This is my first year going for steelhead. Thanks for any advice. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## tehsavage (Aug 16, 2013)

Watch what the shad are doing. If they're just schooling maybe none in the area but if they're frantically swimming through the water and breaking surface, probably something chasing them. 


I'd throw a treble and try to grab some shad and float it under a bobber 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

They were breaking the surface...never thought trout would go after cut bait like that. I don't know why I see trout as these finesse fish. I know they hit on minnows and such, but I guess the stereotype is trout and fly fishing. Thank you for the advice. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## tehsavage (Aug 16, 2013)

If i'm right they're forage base while living in the lake is emerald shiners, smelt, and gizzard shad. Atleast from what i've noticed the efficacy of using bait fish is increased as your distance from the lake minimizes.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Learn something new everyday. It makes sense though.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

ive caught steelhead with there stomachs full of shiners and shad before. trolling and pulling cranks from a boat is very effective way to catch steelhead, they are more aggressive then people think when the water is warmer. 

:T


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

I have a lot to learn but I guess being out there fishing is the best way to figure it out. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

The shad are really good eating if you smoke them right. Make sure you beat the gay fly fish man to the they snag the hell out of them.,


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

kayakcle216 said:


> They were breaking the surface...never thought trout would go after cut bait like that. I don't know why I see trout as these finesse fish. I know they hit on minnows and such, but I guess the stereotype is trout and fly fishing. Thank you for the advice.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Steelhead eat velveeta cheese.


----------



## tehsavage (Aug 16, 2013)

nforkoutfitters said:


> Steelhead eat velveeta cheese.


+1. Did that all the time as a kid


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I love cheese too


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

A friend told me he knew someone who swore up and down about using cheese 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

my half Chinese fishing buddy uses cheese pretty successfully but its on stockers mainly. He buys a lunch-able package and eats the crackers and meat and then uses the cheese as a backup, ive also seen him catch fish with it.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

What do you do? Tie the cheese in netting?


----------



## tehsavage (Aug 16, 2013)

ball it up around a circle hook like powerbait! cheese works good when fish are being picky.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

When those big shad are in (not the smaller ones steelhead can eat), always seems the steelhead aren't there. I think they move up or downriver a bit to stay away from those big, slimy things.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

I think your right...The shad are everywhere right now.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Fished the hoga today at some natural dams past the 82 dam. This is a dumb question the 82 dam is it like a 4ft dam or a Daniel park dam, I'm guessing it's no gorge dam. Almost went there today to see for myself. Also I'm loosing confidence in my batch of home cure eggs, 3 different batches with no luck. If anyone wants to try some feel free... I work 60hrs a week and waited a month for conditions like yesterday THEN HAD CAR TROUBLE!!!! 3)have we had enough rain to get them past 82??


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

It would be nice if they could get past the 82 dam... I've been there twice this year for steelhead and both times have dealt with complete in considerate fisherman. Just yesterday these kids show up and jump right in next to me and my buddy...one is pretending that he knows how to fly fish and is whipping his line all over the place, only to get it 10 ft from shore, right next to us...they were also using bait casting rods...seriously. I'm 29 and these kids were maybe freshman if not 8th graders...3...2..1...1..2...3. What the heck is bothering me...lol 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

The more I go fish for steelhead the more my faith in humanity diminishes...I guess that's just part of the game. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

I goggled pictures of the dam, fish can definitely get past that with the right conditions.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

For sure, was there yesterday you could see the shad and possibly some steelhead rushing towards it but the current was too strong for them to get over it. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

just remember we were all new to steelhead fishing at one point 
If I am at a hole im definitely not intimidated to see some newbies with silly tackle or some fly fisherman. Just enjoy your time on the water, make the best of the situation and stay focused. If its that annoying just find more open spots. That's a long river with many spots and fish


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

I fish with the stereo typical baits eggs,egg, eggs. My 1st trip to the grand this year I saw big fish rolling, but I also saw a school of emerald shiners the size of a bus hanging around.umm... Bait fish, them bait fish too. I think 82 is my next stop.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

I agree with you 100% we all started out young, dumb and full of...love for fishing. Just yesterday I realized that I've stared at a lot of water this year, and I've enjoyed every bit of it. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mykiss78 (Nov 7, 2013)

stay focused like sniper 860 said, when you bring in a big one or multiple they will shutup. At Ballast since 82 dam is apart of the cuyahoga valley national park I would check to see if you are allowed to use eggs and baitfish there. I am pretty sure you cannot. If that is the case use either a jig that mimics a baitfish or fake minnow, should do the trick.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

I would say stay out east...not because the cuyahoga has steelhead but it seems the rivers out east are producing a lot better. There's so much to learn with every species, it drives me nuts...I see someone fishing with something I'm not using I'm usually like " gotta go buy that now" but the older or dumber I get the more I want to to keep trying my methods lol 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

With the shiners... last week I was at the cuyahoga and I saw a gazillion shiners swimming up stream. Right along shore, it was insane to see all them. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

I know if I make a trip to the con. I know my chances go up 110% percent but I work alot and live in Cuyahoga falls.the eggs I got I think they suck. I got schooled at Daniels park last weekend.local guy pulling in 10lbs fish right in front of me on a 6'6 Kmart stick


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Damn, sometimes I wonder why I spend the money I do on fishing to see someone pull a fish using a kmart pole. All I can tell you is to give the hoga a try, I know a couple quiet spots to fish the river before the 82 dam, don't know if they will produce anything. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

The ones that make it there final destination is gorge dam. Ppl fish it but it's crap lures n rigs i find on shore n tampons,lol. But its a 4min drive for me. Its simple math when to fish there but I don't have all the factors to the equation. Just like all the spots n honey holes.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

From what I've read you can't bring minnows there 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Haha do you always fish with eggs? Guy I work with Co owns a local bait shop...He wants me to keep it on the low as much as possible...I'm an Erie smallmouth guy but now I own a 10 ft okuma rod and tons of steelie gear that he set me up with...I've been using these power bait mouse tails on stockers, they've become sort of a legend where I fish now lol but I'm hoping they will work for steelhead...These 10 ft poles are crazy to use... I'm going to fish my hoga spots until spring time come hell or hopefully high water lol

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Word on the street is only the big ums make it up the hoga but its not stocked.it's like musky fishing


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Go to the con. Its easy $. I know a cheap guide the guys are good just not the most industrial ppl. I think um gona try the steelhead bob guy, I heard he's the best.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

He knows his stuff! You can learn a lot from him!


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

There's an area 10 ft from the hoga that is stocked with rainbows and Goldens umm last year lol

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Indybio72 (Nov 6, 2013)

kayakcle216 said:


> It would be nice if they could get past the 82 dam... I've been there twice this year for steelhead and both times have dealt with complete in considerate fisherman. Just yesterday these kids show up and jump right in next to me and my buddy...one is pretending that he knows how to fly fish and is whipping his line all over the place, only to get it 10 ft from shore, right next to us...they were also using bait casting rods...seriously. I'm 29 and these kids were maybe freshman if not 8th graders...3...2..1...1..2...3. What the heck is bothering me...lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I was also there yesterday, a lot of people. Ha glad your not referring to me I was pinning but still getting used to casting the thing, might have looked like I was whipping it around . Im 21 so shouldn't be mistaken for an 8th grader lol. Its hit or miss with people being considerate. When I got there some man kept casting his float downriver directly in front of me so I just had to stand and wait till he was done with his drift. Not sure how he could be so oblivious. Even though I have a pin and can drift forever I don't want to drift in front of someone downriver from me.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Oh man I hope it wasn't me...I was on the east side away from the tracks. until 4...can't remember what time we got there. I had a guy there once in waders stand 15 ft out in the river and cast up shore repeatedly...right in front of me. I have to admit it got to a point where I said screw it and deliberately crossed his line...He was a big time spot jumper though...He saw a guy pull one from under the dam and jumped his spot, he got tired and came by me...oh no no no... at least acknowledge me and give me a head nod lol 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Indybio72 (Nov 6, 2013)

kayakcle216 said:


> Oh man I hope it wasn't me...I was on the east side away from the tracks. until 4...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Ha, your good I was there early in the morning. I understand that the area around the damn is pretty small for how many people go there, but still wish people would be more considerate. Also like you said ive seen people jump to where someone just pulled one out. Last I checked fish do swim and move around its not like all the fish are holding in the exact same spot where that one came out.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Oh thank god lol...your right thought, the whole time I was thinking how do I legally throat punch this kid if he hits me with his cast... such is life lol

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Indybio72 (Nov 6, 2013)

kayakcle216 said:


> Oh thank god lol...your right thought, the whole time I was thinking how do I legally throat punch this kid if he hits me with his cast... such is life lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I wouldn't be thrilled if I had a fly line whipping close to me either. Especially by and inexperienced fly fisher. I wasn't fly fishing but I do have a fly rod. I made sure to become a proficient caster in my back yard before I go to the river and risked hooking myself or someone else. 

I feel that we have become off topic of the thread. Sorry


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Your right back to the matter at hand everyone...good talk indy 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Don't let the river not being stocked by the DNR fool anyone, Ive had great success fishing rivers /creeks that had runs of only strays


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

This is an area that's coordinated off...In canal...best of both worlds down there...fish for steelhead turn around and go fish for stocked rainbow...bound to catch something 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

